

Wardenclyffe Tower a.k.a. the Tesla Tower - ricaurte
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardenclyffe_Tower

======
allenp
Wow this is good stuff:

"It is not a dream, it is a simple feat of scientific electrical engineering,
only expensive — blind, faint-hearted, doubting world! [...] Humanity is not
yet sufficiently advanced to be willingly led by the discoverer's keen
searching sense. But who knows? Perhaps it is better in this present world of
ours that a revolutionary idea or invention instead of being helped and
patted, be hampered and ill-treated in its adolescence — by want of means, by
selfish interest, pedantry, stupidity and ignorance; that it be attacked and
stifled; that it pass through bitter trials and tribulations, through the
strife of commercial existence. So do we get our light. So all that was great
in the past was ridiculed, condemned, combatted, suppressed — only to emerge
all the more powerfully, all the more triumphantly from the struggle." –
Nikola Tesla, "The Transmission of Electrical Energy Without Wires as a Means
for Furthering Peace," Electrical World and Engineer, January 7, 1905.

